# Fake nordi thailand/romania



## B-50 (Jan 20, 2008)

both been tested in poland 2 hr after injection no gh at all so dont waist money on that crap .


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 29, 2007)

Whats the batch number on the 15mg box?


----------



## B-50 (Jan 20, 2008)

batch as promised


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

I have the Thai from my source for years been using for 2 weeks and noticed a difference, I also rang novo nordisk to check my product, it took some time and the confirmed as mine had the orange bung, and they did not use black/grey bung on 15mg product, mine is 05/2012-06/2014 LA38788 there is alot of out of date ones going around which do not have xx logo on the right hand side, Just thought Id share what I know,


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i recently spoke to a friend who is a pharmacist and he said they have access to a new database showing all fake pharma GH and he has said there are 137 different type of fake Simplexx around and has even seen some dispensed from pharmacy's


----------



## mastermann89 (May 12, 2013)

hey Topdog, i've also got the same ones as you LA38788, but i can't notice any difference on my body.

it's been 5 months now 9iu every day at night, only better sleep and when i increased dosage from 5 to 9, i got a little headache.

it's a 6+ months cycle.

diet is good and no drinking, am i doing something wrong?


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

F-me u just can't trust any one

Lol now keep thinking my hyg mite also be moody :-(


----------



## diskey (Jul 29, 2010)

Sitting here with some cartridges myself, there seems to be some active ingredients in these since legs are feeling "strange", but had to inject 9 iu to notice any real sides, on the other side I have not ran proper pharma before and therefore are not suited to compare. I've ran 6iu daily Novoree, labeled chineese, and noticed a littlebit of sides in the beginning, then not much afterwards.

Batch on these are "LE44885", any thoughts?


----------



## champ_21 (Aug 10, 2011)

http://postimg.org/image/fkbubz54f/

The picture is Real Novo simplexx (Istanbul, turkey)

The quality of the cartridge is a lot bettter than the fakes and the green top is also much more greenish. As you can see the vial also have a little different design vs the fakes.


----------

